# Window sticker phs.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anybody on here had a window sticker from PHS for their Pontiac? If so how good is it' post a pic of it perhaps. The reason I ask is I was considering ordering one to go with my other phs docs but was in doubt of their quality going off my other stuff which is just blurred photocopies on cheap paper  (valuable info but bad presentaton).I've had Fords with Marti reports which are high quality documents on headed paper etc.. Also any sources known who supply original Pontiac owners manuals?? All info appreciated.:cheers


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

I purchased two,and got both of them laminated.You can't go wrong.The quality is excellent.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

search window sticker in this forum. too many projects posted his. looks nice.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> search window sticker in this forum. too many projects posted his. looks nice.


I ordered mine un-laminated to make a high quality copy for display and keep this one in the file.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

The sticker looks smart I will order one in the near future ' I want to know which dealer my car went to as new etc... Its a Michigan built car. Its hard to trace car records over here in the UK. I'd like to know who the original importer was here or why it came?


----------

